# My DIY water/meth



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

Just thought I would post up 2 videos of my home made water/meth setup. Feel free to share your thoughts. Been running it for about 5k, no problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=068kfSFAoHA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVXLdOg3DHs


----------



## Tekron for president (Apr 24, 2008)

good stuff!


----------

